# PC-Konfigurationen Intel + AMD



## Johnny the Gamer (30. September 2009)

Hi,
da der alte Thread schon sehr sehr lange nicht mehr auf den neusten Stand gebracht wurde, kommt hier jetzt der neue Thread für Zusammenstellungen von Office-, Gaming bishin zu High-End-Systemen.

*Ein paar grundlegende Anmerkungen*​
1. Alle hier genannten Empfehlungen sind eben wirklich nur Empfehlungen.* *Es ist natürlich nicht zwingend notwendig sich einen PC aus diesen Empfehlungen zu bauen, jeder muss seine eigene optimale Konfiguration finden.

2. Grundsätzlich gehen wir von der Nutzung eines Luftkühlungs-Systems aus.
Will heißen, das wir keine Wasserkühlungs-Produkte empehlen. Es kann jedoch sein, dass wir später mal ein Special zu einem Wakü-System bereitstellen.
Falls ihr es nicht erwarten könnt (was ich verstehen kann) geht es hier entlang 

  3. Bei allen System fehlen die Festplatten. Ich finde, dass diese PC-Komponente jeder für sich entscheiden sollte. Manche möchten gerne 2 TB zu Verfügung haben, für manche ist es Quatsch.
Grundsätzlich sind aber Seagate, Hitachi und Western Digital zu empfehlen.

4. Ich empfehle keine SSDs, weil ich finde, dass 120 GB für 300 € unangmessen und  für Home-Anwender nicht angebracht sind.

5. Ich empfehle alle Prozessoren nur in der boxed-Version. Dieser Version bietet statt 2 Jahren Garantie 3 Jahre und beinhaltet zudem noch den sogenannten Boxed-Kühler.

6. Phenom CPUs empfehle ich nicht mehr, da diese Generation keine Vorteile gegenüber der neuen Generation Phenom II hat.

7. AM3-CPUs passen auf auf Mainbaords mit dem Sockel AM3 oder AM2+. AM2+-CPUs passen allerdings nicht in den Sockel AM3. 

8. DDR3-Ram kann man nur nutzen, wenn man eine AM3-CPU auf einem Mainbaord mit einem AM3-Sockel verbaut. Falls man eine AM3-CPU auf einem Mainboard mit Sockel AM2+ nutzen will, kann man nur DDR2-Ram nutzen.

9. Die nächsten CPU-Generationen von AMD werden wahrscheinlich nur noch auf den Sockel AM3 passen und DDR3 unterstützen.
AM3 ist also auf jeden Fall zukunftssicherer, aber im Moment auch noch teurer.


*Systemkonfigurationen :**

AMD*

*CPUs:
* *
AM2+
*
  Budget-Gaming
Phenom II X4 920 (2,8 GHz) : 100 €
Phenom II X4 940 BE (3,0 GHz) : 115 €
* 
AM3*

Office und Multimedia
Athlon II X2 250 (3,0 GHz) : 50 €
Phenom II X2 545 (3,0 GHz) : 69 €
Phenom II X2 550 BE (3,1 GHz) : 70 €

Budget-Gaming
Athlon II X4 620 (2,6 GHz) : 75 €
Athlon II X4 630 (2,8 GHz) : 95 €
Phenom II X4 945 95W (3,0 GHz) : 130 €
Phenom II X4 945 125W (3,0 GHz) : 135 €

High-End
Phenom II X4 955 BE (3,2 GHz) : 145 €
Phenom II X4 965 BE (3,4 GHz) : 170 €

*Mainboards :
* *
AM2+**
*
 Asus M4N82 Deluxe : 125 €
Asus Crosshair II Formula : 120 €
 Asus M3A78-T : 160 €
Asus M3A79-T Deluxe : 150 €
 Asus M4A79 Deluxe : 130 €
 Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/HDMI : 90 €
Asus M4N78 Pro : 65 €
 Foxconn Destroyer : 130 €
Gigabyte MA770-UD3 Rev.2 : 60 €
*
AM3
*
Gigabyte MA770T-UD3 : 70 €
Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P : 95 €
 Gigabyte MA790FXT-UD5P : 130 €
 MSI 790FX-GD70 : 135 €
 Asus Crosshair III Formula : 145 €

*RAM :
* *
**DDR2**
*
Corsair XMS2 DIMM Kit 4GB DDR2-1066 CL5-5-5-15 : 66 €
Corsair XMS2 DHX Series DIMM Kit 4GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-12 : 66 € <- Heatspreader habe nicht die Standard-Höhe
Kingston HyperX DIMM Kit 4GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-12 : 67 €
Kingston HyperX DIMM Kit 4GB DDR2-1066 CL5-5-5-18 : 78 €
*
DDR3

**
**Grafikkarten :*

Office und Multimedia
  Budget-Gaming
High-End

*Netzteile :
* 
*Ohne Kabelmanagment*

< 500 W

> 500 W
*
Mit Kabelmanagment*

< 500 W
be quiet ! Dark Power Pro P7 450W : 75 €
be quiet ! Straight Power E7 480W : 75 €

> 500 W
be quiet ! Dark Power Pro P7 550W : 90 €
be quiet ! Dark Power Pro P7 650W : 115 €
be quiet ! Straight Power E7 680W : 115 €

​ Wir hoffen die meisten Fragen zu Systemkonfigurationen zu beantworten.
Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen beim PC zusammenstellen und -bauen von Schnitzel und Johnny the Gamer


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. September 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

CPU-Kühler sind auf individuelle Anwendungsbereiche abgestimmt. Es gibt Kühler, die nur auf Leistung abgestimmt sind. Diese besitzen meist von Werk aus schon sehr starke aber laute Lüfter. Manche Lüfter sind zwar leise, diese sind aber meistens nicht so leistungsstark.
Wer einfach nur will, dass sein PC funktioniert, kann den benutzen, der in der Boxed-Packung dabei ist.

*CPU-Kühler :*

Overclocking

Scythe Mugen 2 : Scythe - Computerbase - Caseking - Geizhals

Prolimatech Megahalems : Prolimatech - Computerbase - Caseking - Geizhals
Retention Modul für AM2+ und AM3 : Caseking

Prolimatech Mega Shadow : Prolimatech -  Caseking - Geizhals

Alpenfähn Brocken : Alpenföhn - Computerbase - Caseking - Geizhals

Alpenföhn Nordwand : Alpenföhn - Computerbase - Caseking - Geizhals

Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner : Alpenföhn - Computerbase - Caseking - Geizhals

Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner Blue Edition : Alpenföhn - Caseking - Geizhals
*
CPU-Lüfter : *

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XLP Rev.3.0 120mm 1000-2000rpm : 9 €

Noiseblocker NV-Multiframe MF12-S3HS 120mm 1800rpm : 19 €

*Gehäuse-Lüfter :*

Be Quiet ! Silent Wings USC 120mm : 11 €

*Gehäuse :*

NZXT Panzerbox
Cooler Master HAF 932
Antec Three Hundred
Antec Nine Hundred Two
Antec Twelve Hundred
Sharkoon Rebel 9
Xigmatek Midgard

​


----------



## Schnitzel (30. September 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*


*Zusammenstellungen Intel*​


*Ein paar grundlegende Anmerkungen*

1. 
Ich habe in jedem System das Rebel9 verbaut.
Es bietet genug Platz für alle Kühler und Grafikkarten und ermöglicht eine gute Luftführung.
Der Markt für Gehäuse ist genau so groß wie Individuell so das ich die Entscheidung für ein höherpreisiges Case dem geneigten Käufer selber überlasse.
Aus technischer sich spricht jedenfalls wenig gegen das Rebel9.

2.
Auch bei den HDD's habe ich nicht allzu hoch gegriffen,weniger als 500GB    lohnt sich aber nicht.
Imho für einen Spiele PC vollkommen ausreichend,wer mehr braucht wird es wissen.

3.
Bezogen auf die *Spieleleistung* liegen zwischen einem E6300 und einem i7 870 gerade mal 11% Leistungsunterschied.
Der PCGH-Test gibt das meiner Meinung nach leider nicht so gut wieder,deshalb verweise ich hier ausnahmsweise an die Kollegen von CB
Im Zweifelsfall also lieber zur nächstkleineren CPU greifen anstatt an der Grafik zu sparen.

4.
Der Geizhals-Warenkorb nennt die Konfiguration so wie ich Sie als Ideal ansehe.
In den Einzellinks sind auch Alternativen angegeben.(Wird nach und nach ergänzt)

5.
Dem High-End-Sektor in Form von Sockel 1366 Systemen möchte ich mich vorerst verweigern,
es sei den es wird wirklich danach gefragt.
Der Sockel 1366 ist eigentlich eine reine Serverplattform,
der Leistungsgewinn gegenüber einem Sockel 1156 i7 steht in keinem Zusammenhang mit den Mehrausgaben.

6.Der Lynnfield selbst stellt 16 PCIE-Bahnen zur Verfügung.
Daraus ergibt sich das selbst wenn zwei PCIE Plätze auf den P55 Boards verbaut werden,
 diese mit maximal acht Lanes angebunden sind.
Zwar ist es Herstellerseitig möglich durch einen Bridgechip zusätzliche Lanes zur Verfügung zu stellen,
solange durch durch Test's nicht festgestellt wird wie stark das die Leistung beeinträchtigt stellt sich die Frage nach Multi-GPU Systemen für mich nicht. 

7.
Und last but not least - Bitte die Zusammenstellungen nicht als statische Einheit sehen.
Spätestens ab dem i5 750 hat man mit der Grafikkarte freie Hand nach oben,und die trägt bei einem Gaming-PC nunmal die Hauptlast.
---------------------------------------------------------------

*max.400€*

Hier ist es das Ziel ein Spielefähiges System im Preisbereich für max. 400 auf die Beine zu stellen.
Hier nehme ich keine Rücksicht auf Hersteller,Lautstärke oder ähnliches.
Einzig auf eine breite Verfügbarkeit habe ich geachtet.
Trotzdem wird auch hier kein Ramsch verbaut.
Notfalls wird eher die Leistung etwas eingeschränkt.

*Wer es nicht ganz so eilig hat,auch in diesem Sektor wirft der Sockel 1156 seine Schatten in Form des i3 Vorraus.
Hier ein kleiner Einblick in die Leistungsfähigkeit.*

An dieser Stelle einmal der Geizhals Warenkorb

Und als Einzellinks zum PCGH Preisvergleich

*Board*
MSI P43 Neo-F, P43 
 Alternativ ASRock P43DE, P43 

*CPU*
E6300
Alternativ Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 oder E3300 

*Ram*
Kingston ValueRAM 4GB 
Alternativ Verfügbare DDR2 4GB Kits

*Grafik*
HD4850
Alternativ Geforce GTS 250 1024MB

*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB

*Laufwerk*
LG Electronics GH22NS30

*Lüfter*
2xScythe Slip Stream 800rpm

*Gehäuse*
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy

*Netzteil*
ToPower SilentEZ 400W ATX 2.3
Alternativ be quiet Pure Power 530W 


*500€*

Hier wird das größere Buget genutzt um in den Entscheidenden Bereichen ein Schüppchen drauf zu legen.
Schon hier habe ich mich entschieden ein NT mit 2 PCIE 6/8 pol Steckern zu verbauen um zukünftigen Aufrüstaktionen nicht im Wege zu stehen.
Bei der Beschränkung des Buget kann mann hier eigentlich keine GTX260 216 empfehlen,da sie bei nahezu gleicher Leistung mindestens 20% mehr kostet.

*Auch in dieser Klasse gilt:Warten auf die kleineren i5 bzw. den i3*
Hier erstmal nur der link zum Warenkorb.

*Board*
MSI P45 Platinum
Alternativ: ASRock P45DE 

*CPU*
 E6500, 2x 2.93GHz
Alternativ  E7500, 2x 2.93GHz, boxed 

*Kühler*
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro 

*Ram*
G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8000U 
Alternativ Verfügbare DDR2 4GB Kits

*Grafik*
XFX Radeon HD 4870 

*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB

*Laufwerk*
LG Electronics GH22NS30

*Lüfter*
2xScythe Slip Stream 800rpm

*Gehäuse*
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy

*Netzteil*
be quiet Pure Power 530W 






*650€*

Gerade geboren und schon wieder geändert
Ich habe mich dazu entschieden zulasten des Speicherplatzes auch hier schon einen i5 einzusetzen.
Auch hier zieht Nvidia aufgrund der mittlerweile angestiegenen Preise für die GTX275 den kürzeren.
Beim Speicher bitte darauf achten das er nahe der 1,5V seine Taktraten erreicht
*Spätestens ab hier ist es jedoch ohne Einschränkungen möglich auch eine HD5850/70 zu verbauen.*


Warenkorb


*Board*
MSI P55-CD53

*CPU*
Intel Core i5-750

*Kühler*
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro 

*Ram*
G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB DDR3-1600)
Alternativ:Verfügbare 4GB DDR3 1600 kits

*Grafik*
 Radeon HD 4890  1024MB 

*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
*Laufwerk*
LG Electronics GH22NS30
*Lüfter*
2xScythe Slip Stream 800rpm
*Gehäuse*
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy
*Netzteil*
be quiet Pure Power 530W 


*Leider ist es um die Verfügbarkeit der HD5850/70 nicht allzugut bestellt,
besser gesagt sind sie eigentlich gar nicht lieferbar
Wer neu bestellt sollte evt. in Betracht ziehen seine alte Karte noch ein Weilchen zu nutzen.*


*800€*

Auch hier kommt der i5 750 zum Einsatz.
Gepaart mit der endlich verfügbaren (auch wenn sie  rar ist) HD5850 sollten auch verwöhnte Naturen auf ihre Kosten kommen.
Allerdings werden hier genau wie bei der 5870 noch saftige Beliebtheitsaufschläge genommen.




Warenkorb


*Board*
MSI P55-CD53
*CPU*
Intel Core i5-750
*Kühler*
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 
*Ram*
G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U
*Grafik*
PowerColor AX5850
*HDD*
Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 32MB Cache
*Laufwerk*
LG Electronics GH22NS30
*Lüfter*
2xScythe Slip Stream 800rpm
*Gehäuse*
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy
*Netzteil*
be quiet Pure Power 530W 


*950€*

Nach meiner Interpretation sind wir hier schon im Highendbereich angekommen.
Der i860 im Zusammenspiel  mit der HD5870 sorgt dafür man sich ziemlich nah am Leistungszenit bewegt. 
Allerdings werden hier genau wie bei der 5850 noch saftige Beliebtheitsaufschläge genommen.
Der Aufpreis zum i870,also dem momentanen Topmodell,entspricht wie so oft
auch hier in keiner Beziehung zur erzielbaren Mehrleistung.

Warenkorb


*Board*
MSI P55-GD65
*CPU*
Intel Core i7-860
*Kühler*
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 
*Ram*
G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U
*Grafik*
Sapphire Radeon HD 5870, 1024MB 
*HDD*
Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 32MB 
*Laufwerk*
LG Electronics GH22NS30
*Lüfter*
2xScythe Slip Stream 800rpm
*Gehäuse*
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy
*Netzteil*
be quiet Pure Power 530W


----------



## Schnitzel (30. September 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

Und hier auch.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. September 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

Der Thread wurde angepinnt in der Hoffnung auf regelmäßige Aktualisierungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

Wird es also jetzt Budget, Mittelklasse und High End Rechner aus beiden Lagern geben?
Ist der 955 kein High End mehr, nur weil der 965 raus ist? 

Ist ein FX Mainboard automatisch High End?
Da gibts aber dann noch andere als die beiden aufgezählten.

Trotzdem, ein Lob an euch, bleibt am Ball.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

Eigentlich ne gute Idee.

Beim High End System würde ich anderen Ram und eventuell noch eine GTX285 nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

Danke für eure Tipps. 

An dieser Stelle muss ich aber auch sagen, dass sich der Thread wirklich noch in der "Aufbau-Phase" befindet. Spätestens am Wochenende wird mein Teil fertig sein 

Danke dir füs's Anpinnen, Stephan


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*



Fadi schrieb:


> Eigentlich ne gute Idee.
> 
> Beim High End System würde ich anderen Ram und eventuell noch eine GTX285 nehmen.


 
Man könnte auch zwischen High End und Luxus unterteilen. High End ist ja auch ein 770 Mainboard mit dem 945 und einer GTX 285, dazu braucht es kein FX Board.
Und ob Ein FX Mainboard mit einem 965 und einer 9800GT High End ist, bezweifel ich doch mal stark, High End steht und fällt mit der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*



> Und ob Ein FX Mainboard mit einem 965 und einer 9800GT High End ist, bezweifel ich doch mal stark, High End steht und fällt mit der Grafikkarte.



Wer hat das behauptet ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Wer hat das behauptet ?


 
Ich. 
Ein derartiges System ist meist für Spiele ausgelegt, und Spiele brauchen nun mal eher eine starke Grafikkarte als den schnellsten Prozessor.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

Das bezweifle ich stark.
Aber bei Crysis würde ich dir zustimmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich stark.
> Aber bei Crysis würde ich dir zustimmen


 
Öhm, was bezweifelst du stark?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

Dass eine schnelle Grafikkarte wichtiger ist, als eine schnelle CPU.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Dass eine schnelle Grafikkarte wichtiger ist, als eine schnelle CPU.


 
Öhm, kannst du mit einer GTX 285 und einem Athlon X2 6000+ Call of Duty oder NfS Shift auf Maximum spielen?
Ich denke schon.
Geht das auch mit einer 9500GT und einem Phenom 2 965?
Schätze mal nicht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

Überredet


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

Natürlich kauft sich niemand einen 965 und hat dann kein Geld mehr übrig und muss deswegen eine 9500GT nehmen. 
Es geht aber darum, dass auch ein X3 720 ein High End System sein kann, je nachdem was für eine Grafikkarte verbaut ist.
Und wenns knapp mit dem Geld ist, nehme ich lieber eine CPU Nummer kleiner und investiere in eine starke Grafikkarte.
Also ein 720 statt des 945 und dafür eine GTX 260 als eine 9800GT.
(ist nur ein Beispiel).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen Intel + AMD (inkl.CPU-Kühler und Gehäuse)*

Meinerseits sind die Konfigurationen jetzt fertig.
Kann sein, dass ich aber trotzdem noch ein paar Sachen ändere.

CPU-Kühler, -Lüfter, Case-Lüfter und Gehäuse werden noch fertiggestellt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen Intel + AMD (inkl.CPU-Kühler und Gehäuse)*

Du solltest eine klarere Trennung zwischen den Sockeln machen, gerade da kann sonst eine Falltür liegen.
AM3 und DDR3 sollte nicht mit AM2+ und DDR2 vermischt werden.
Genauso beim i5/i7 auf 1156 und 1366/i7.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen Intel + AMD (inkl.CPU-Kühler und Gehäuse)*

Ich werde kein System auf i7/1366 zusammenstellen.
Das ist eigentlich eine reine Serverplattform,von daher stellt sich für mich die Frage nach dem Sinn.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen Intel + AMD (inkl.CPU-Kühler und Gehäuse)*

Da ist ja noch immer der 2V Ram drinnen.
Irgendwer wird dann mal mit defekten AM3 CPU´s beworfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen Intel + AMD (inkl.CPU-Kühler und Gehäuse)*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich werde kein System auf i7/1366 zusammenstellen.
> Das ist eigentlich eine reine Serverplattform,von daher stellt sich für mich die Frage nach dem Sinn.


 
Ich hab nur mal das mit der Sockeltrennung in den Raum geworfen, was daraus gemacht wird, muss man sehen.
Ich würde aber auch kein 1366 System anbieten, lohnt einfach nicht.



Fadi schrieb:


> Da ist ja noch immer der 2V Ram drinnen.
> Irgendwer wird dann mal mit defekten AM3 CPU´s beworfen.


 
Da muss genau geguckt werden, einige User verlassen sich darauf.
Aber zur Not kann man dann einen extra Thread aufmachen und nachfragen oder einen der User anschreiben, die sich damit auskennen (also den Thread zugemüllt haben ).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Oktober 2009)

Bei DDR2 sind 2,0 V doch ganz normal, oder ?


----------



## Doom (2. Oktober 2009)

Also ich glaube welche mit 1.8 v wehren besser


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Was sucht DDR2 bei AM3?
Außerdem könnte noch jemand auf die Idee kommen, dass 2V für eine AM3 CPU in Ordnung sind.
Für AM3 sollte man Ram mit 1,5V nehmen.

Der 965er ist unnötig und bei den Netzteilen kannst du im 550W Bereich bleiben.
Eins von Cougar wär auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Doom (2. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Was sucht DDR2 bei AM3?
> Außerdem könnte noch jemand auf die Idee kommen, dass 2V für eine AM3 CPU in Ordnung sind.




Ja für am3 natürlich max 1.5-1.65v aber es ging ja jetzt um DDR2 wegen dem 940BE


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Dann schau mal beim High End System.


----------



## Doom (2. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dann schau mal beim High End System.




ja hab schon gesehn das die G-Skill 2.0-2.1 das grillt halt ein bisschen hab das Jonny aber schon gesagt wer wird es bestimmt noch überarbeiten es ging ja jetzt um DDR2 speicher


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab die ganze Zeit vom High End System geredet.
Der Rest interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

AM2+ sollte man nur noch nehmen, wenn das Geld knapp ist, also Mittelklasse, maximal, darüber nur noch AM3.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Oktober 2009)

Cougar Netzteile und Ram mit 1,8V wurden hinzugefügt.

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Beim Arbeitsspeicher würde ich noch zwischen DDR2 und DDR3 unterteilen, ist optisch einfach zu sehen.
Genauso bei den Boards.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Oktober 2009)

Werd ich machen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Bei den AM3 Boards solltest du den DDR2 löschen.
Ein 790FX ist auch bei High End nicht notwendig.

Bei den Corsair NT´s solltest du welche mit ca. 550W nehmen.


----------



## Doom (2. Oktober 2009)

wie wärs  mit ner hd 5850-5870 bei dem High End System oder findet ihr das übertrieben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ein 790FX ist auch bei High End nicht notwendig.


 
Das habe ich ihm auch schon erklärt, High End bestimmt die Grafikkarte, nicht das Board.

Man könnte höchstens noch eine OC Ecke einbauen, da passen die FX Boards gut rein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Doom schrieb:


> wie wärs  mit ner hd 5850-5870 bei dem High End System oder findet ihr das übertrieben?


Sowas empfehle ich erst, wenn die mit alternativen Kühler kommen.


----------



## Doom (2. Oktober 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Sowas empfehle ich erst, wenn die mit alternativen Kühler kommen.



Ja stimmt, ist ja noch alles standartkühlung


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Oktober 2009)

> wie wärs  mit ner hd 5850-5870 bei dem High End System oder findet ihr das übertrieben?



Das mache ich, wenn sie auch wirklich verfügbar sind 



> Das habe ich ihm auch schon erklärt, High End bestimmt die Grafikkarte, nicht das Board.
> 
> Man könnte höchstens noch eine OC Ecke einbauen, da passen die FX Boards gut rein.



Mag ja sein.
Aber nennt mir einen, der sich ne GTX 295, einen 965 und sich dazu ein Gigabyte MA770T-UD3 holt


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Gigabreit holt man sich nicht, sondern lässt es sich hier im Forum aufschwatzen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Oktober 2009)

Genau das sag ich ja 

Deshalb ist das MSI 790FX-GD70 auch High-End.


----------



## Doom (2. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Genau das sag ich ja
> 
> Deshalb ist das MSI 790FX-GD70 auch High-End.





xD das mit Gigabreit  war gut das MSI passt schon dahin wo es steht ^^.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Bei High End kannst du AM2+ und DDR2 raus nehmen, da das eher zum Budget Rechner passt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Oktober 2009)

Warum ist denn das kein High-End ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Weil AM2+ und DDR2 nicht mehr aktuell ist.

Das sollte man sich nur kaufen, wenn man sparen will.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Oktober 2009)

Sehe ich anders.
Der jenige, der *DDR3* nutzen möchte, kauft AM3.
DDR3 hat aber nur auf dem Papier einen Vorteil.
Im Spiel reden wir von 0,5-1 FPS.

Außerdem hat man durch AM2+ keine Einschränkungen, da auch AM3-CPUs passen.


----------



## Doom (2. Oktober 2009)

Ja Aber 
mit Aktuell meint Fadi glaube ich das für am3 noch neue Cpus kommen und für am2 halt nicht mehr


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Richtig, die noch kommenden CPU´s kann man auf AM2+ nicht mehr verwenden.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (2. Oktober 2009)

Habt ihr in eure Glaskugel geguckt, oder ?
Ihr Cheater


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Oktober 2009)

Da braucht man keine Glaskugel, sondern muß sich mit den Sachen halt beschäftigen.


----------



## Doom (2. Oktober 2009)

Genau Jonny ,
aber wenn wir alle zusammen in die Glaskugel schauen können wir den Thread hier nur verbessern (: und das ist doch super


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Mag ja sein.
> Aber nennt mir einen, der sich ne GTX 295, einen 965 und sich dazu ein Gigabyte MA770T-UD3 holt


 
Es gibt genug, die sich einen 955, eine 4890 und dazu ein Asrock 770 Board kaufen, weil das Board eben ausreichend ist.
Das sind nicht die extrem Takter, sie wollen nur ein schnelles System.
Klar ist das Board nicht High End, der Rest macht es aber zu einem High End System.
Man muss eben das eben so vermitteln, dass zu einem High End System nicht unbedingt das teuerste Board gehört, gerade im Hinblick auf die Geldfrage.



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habt ihr in eure Glaskugel geguckt, oder ?
> Ihr Cheater


 
Nö, dazu braucht es keine Glaskugel.
Der AM3 Sockel hat 942 Pins. Der AM2+ 941. Derzeit werden aber nur 938 Pin CPUs hergestellt.
Der Bulldozer wird die erste AMD CPU sein, die 941 Pins haben wird, alsi passt sie nur noch in AM3 Platinen rein.
Und dass es dafür ein neues Bios für derzeitige Boards gibt und nicht wie bei Intel, dass man sich neue Boards kaufen muss, das denke ich mal, sollte offensichtlich sein.


----------



## Doom (2. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt genug, die sich einen 955, eine 4890 und dazu ein Asrock 770 Board kaufen, weil das Board eben ausreichend ist.
> Das sind nicht die extrem Takter, sie wollen nur ein schnelles System.
> Klar ist das Board nicht High End, der Rest macht es aber zu einem High End System.



Ja das mit dem Board ist so ne Sache natürlich ist das High End auch mit einem Asrock 770 Board.
Ist halt ansichtssache manche wollen halt trozdem ein Board mit einem 790FX Chipsatz


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2009)

Habe es jetzt für alle gerecht geändert


----------



## Doom (3. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht doch jetzt super aus (: .


----------



## pr0hunter (3. Oktober 2009)

Beim 650€ PC sollte man mMn keinen Duo für 120€ mehr empfehlen. Für das Geld bekommt man bei AMD auch schon locker 4 Kerne.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2009)

Deshalb haben wir ja auch zwischen Intel und AMD unterschieden


----------



## pr0hunter (3. Oktober 2009)

Achso, sry, das "keine Rücksicht auf Hersteller" hat mich etwas verwirrt


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Oktober 2009)

Die kleinen Quads auf dem S.775 bringen nicht mehr Leistung als ein schneller Zweikerner und bei den Großen wäre zu viel Buget für den Prozessor gebunden.
Aber wie Geschrieben,auch beim 650€ PC wird sicherlich bim laufe des Jahres ein I5 möglich sein.


----------



## pr0hunter (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das seh ich schon genau so, hab das nur beim überfliegen nicht ganz mitbekommen dass das nur Intel PC's sind.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2009)

???
Das sind aber nicht nur Intel PCs...


----------



## pr0hunter (3. Oktober 2009)

Im 3. Post schon?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2009)

Da hast du alerdings recht.
Vielleicht sollte Schnitzel das nochmal groß rüberschreiben.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja,ist durch die Warenkörbe noch nicht so übersichtlich.
Es werden bestimmt auch noch zwei Wochen ins Land gehen bis es so aussieht wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2009)

So sieht es doch besser aus


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Oktober 2009)

@schnitzel 
bei deinem 800€ pc würd ich die 5850er nehmen, da sie bissl schneller als die 285gtx ist, dx11 hat und auch noch billiger ist

@jonny the gamer
ich würde an deiner stelle auch eher die verschieden preisklassen machen wie es schnitzel gemacht hatt weil es einfach übersichtlicher ist 

deins ist wieder nur ein sammelsorium an hardware wo einer der sich weniger auskennt nicht zurecht findet und dann doch wieder die frage hatt brauch ich unbedingt dies oder das für ein highend system

high end system fehlen 5850/5870er 

und die 285gtx würde ich garnichtmehr empfehlen da die 5850er einfach billiger ist moderner und bissl schneller


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Oktober 2009)

> high end system fehlen 5850/5870er



Die sind noch nicht lieferbar 



> ich würde an deiner stelle auch eher die verschieden preisklassen machen wie es schnitzel gemacht hatt weil es einfach übersichtlicher ist



Werd ich noch machen.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Oktober 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @schnitzel
> bei deinem 800€ pc würd ich die 5850er nehmen, da sie bissl schneller als die 285gtx ist, dx11 hat und auch noch billiger ist



Kommt rein sobald verfügbar.
Beim 950€ System hab ich die 5870 trotzdem mit einem entsprechendem Vermerk reingesetzt weil es in der Preisklasse keine andere Wahl gibt.

Edit:
Ich hab auch beim 800€ System einen Vermerk zur HD5850 reingesetzt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Oktober 2009)

@jonny the gamer und schnitzel

da kann man ja darauf hinweisen das die lieferzeit noch dauern könnte, aber es gibt einfach keinen sinn mehr für die anschaffung einer 285gtx

man könnte auch bei der 275gtx oder 4890er auf die 5850er hinweisen 
da sie nur "minimal" teurer ist aber einfach das aktuellste ist und den aufpreis wert wäre

und ob dieser dann auf die 5850er warten kann und/oder das bissl mehr geld dafür ausgeben will sollte er dann selber entscheiden


----------



## pr0hunter (3. Oktober 2009)

Würde beim Office- und WohnzimmerPC ein 785G Board empfehlen, da es günstiger und (in dem Anwendungsgebiet) nicht wirklich schlechter ist. Dann wäre auch noch Geld für DDR3, wodurch das System zukunftssicherer wär.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Oktober 2009)

@Soldat0815

Wenn beide Karten verfügbar sind wird sowieso alles wieder durcheinandergewirbelt.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das sowohl die die GTX 285/275 als auch die HD4890/70 nochmal im Preis nachlassen sobald die HD5870/50 im Markt sind,
und damit natürlich auch alles was da drunter angesiedelt ist
Dann wird man sehen müssen wo man das Geld sinnvoll einsetzt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ist der Megahalems überhaupt plan?


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Oktober 2009)

So,ich hab die 650€ Konfi doch mal angepasst.
GTX275 raus,E8400raus, HD4890 rein,Q9550 rein.

Ich hab mir die Benchmarks der 4890 nochmal angeschaut.
Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das die weiter hinter der GTX liegt,die sind aber je nach Seite Und Einstellungen mehr oder weniger Gleichauf.
Das gesparte Geld ist dann in den Q9550 geflossen.


----------



## Doom (3. Oktober 2009)

Jap Schnitzel eigentlich sind sie fast gleichgut in einem Spiel ist die eine mal besser und in einem anderen die andere manchma ist es nur ein unterschied von 2-4%


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Oktober 2009)

Mmmh,jetzt bin ich aber in der Situation das sich die Pakete CPU,Board und Speicher beim 650er und 800 nur um 25€ unterscheiden.
Das wäre es imho Wert auf die neue Generation zu setzen.
Was meint ihr?
Sch...,ich warte Händeringend auf Test's der günstigen Boards.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Ist irgendwie immer noch nicht richtig durchdacht mit der Trennung der Sockel.

Und wieso 2000MHz RAM für AM3? 

Bei Gehäuse solltest du auch noch differenzieren zwischen Big Tower und Midi Tower und Preiskategorien einbauen.
Jemand, der einen günstigen Office Rechner haben will, kauft sich kein 200€ Gehäuse.
Cooler Master Centrurion oder Elite, Xigmatek Midgard, Antec Three Hundred, da gibts einige, die auch mit rein sollten.

Also Gehäuselüfter oder CPU Kühlerlüfter eignen sich Scythe Modelle auch sehr gut.
Ich habe mit für das Midgard jetzt welche von Cooler Master geholt, auch super Lüfter.
Und wieso muss ein CPU Lüfter 2000rpm machen?
Willst du 5GHz mit Luftkühlung erreichen? 
Hier bietet sich ein 800rpm Lüfter an, wenn man es besonders leise haben will und selbst ein Gaming Rechner kann leise sein.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Oktober 2009)

Mit diesem Teil des Threads bin ich ja auch noch nicht fertig.
Trotzdem danke für deine Tipps, ich werde sie natürlich berücksichtigen 

Warum soll ich denn den Dominator GT rausnehmen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Du meinst den 2000MHz RAM?
Tja, wieso sollte man sich so einen RAM kaufen?


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Oktober 2009)

Um bei Spielen 2 FPS mehr zu haben ?

Wie würdest du denn die Sockel unterteilen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt mal enrsthaft, der 2000MHz RAM ist im Bereich Extremübertaktung zu gebrauchen, ansonsten ist sein Preis/Leistungsverhältnis noch schlechter als der einer i7 975 XE CPU.
1600NHz ist schon eine fette Nummer (OK, ich habe mir auch schon welche bestellt, seit es den 1156 gibt, sprießen die schnellen RAMs ja nur so aus dem Boden, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte ) un im Prinzip unsinnig, weil die AMD CPU ja nur 1333MHz unterstützt, Intel gar nur 1066MHz.

Ich würde die Sockel als oberste Trennung sehen, dazu dann Budget, Mittelklasse und High End.

Also, so:

AM2+

Budget, Office und Internet PC

Multimedia, Videoschnitt Rechner, aber auch für Gaming geeignet

High End Gaming Rechner.


RAM:


AM3

Budget, Office und Internet PC

Multimedia, Videoschnitt Rechner, aber auch für Gaming geeignet

High End Gaming Rechner


RAM:



Netzteile:



Gehäuse:



CPU Kühler:

Dabei kann man bei Kühlern, die keine eigenen Lüfter dabei haben, gleich einen mit empfehlen.

Wobei man den High End Kram bei AM2+ auch weglassen kann, wenn man das Geld dafür hat, sollte man eh gleich AM3 nehmen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Oktober 2009)

> weil die AMD CPU ja nur 1333MHz unterstützt, Intel gar nur 1066MHz.



Versteht ich jetzt nicht.
Man kann doch bei AMD den RAM-Teiler bis 1600 stellen...



> Wobei man den High End Kram bei AM2+ auch weglassen kann, wenn man das Geld dafür hat, sollte man eh gleich AM3 nehmen.



Finde ich nicht, da manche Leute, die sich einen PC zusammenstellen, einfach nicht den Sinn in DDR3 sehen und sich auf den AM2+ berufen.

Was habe ich eigentlich von der von dir genannten Unterteilung ?
Die Grafikkarten ändern sich ja z.B. nicht nur wegen des Sockels, oder ?
Außerdem glaube ich, dass Leute, die sich nicht so mit dem Thema Hardware beschäftigen, total überfordet sein werden, da sie nicht wissen, warum sie jetzt AM3 und nicht AM2+ nehmen sollten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hehe...
Da kauft sich einer ein "High End" System mit AM2+ und kommt dann irgendwann mal drauf, dass neue CPU´s nicht mehr unterstützt werden.

Mit AM3 sieht es da schon anders aus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Oktober 2009)

Nach dieser Theorie wäre der Punkt High-End unter AM2+ auch sinnlos, oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich rede von AMD, nicht vom Board, was man da einstellen kann, interessiert den Prozessor nicht. 

Von Grafikkarten rede ich noch gar nicht, das kommt später. 

Du musst erst mal eine klare Linie reinkriegen, die für einen schnellen Überblick sorgen kann.
Anhand dessen kann man ungefährt sehen, wo man was für wieviel Geld bekommen kann.

Das fängt nun mal beim Sockel an, damit steht und fällt das System.
Ein AM2+ System ist eben nur noch für Budget und Gamer mit kleinem Geldbeutel interessant, alle anderen greifen zu AM3.

Alleine diese Differenzierung sagt schon genug aus, wer welchen Sockel kaufen sollte.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Oktober 2009)

Das sieht man aber auch bei meiner Unterteilung, dass AM2+ billiger ist als AM3, oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Das sieht man aber auch bei meiner Unterteilung, dass AM2+ billiger ist als AM3, oder ?


 
Du hast eine Unterteilung?  
Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. 

Du musst die Sockel voneinander trennen.
Das ist der Anfang, Sockel AM2+ mit RAM und AM3 mit RAM und darin kannst du in Low, Mid und High unterteilen.
Extra Kategorie für Netzteile, Grafikkarten (da wieder Low, Mid und High) und Gehäuse.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Oktober 2009)

???
Ich habe doch die Sockel unterteilt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Nö, du hast in Office und Gaming unterteilt und da drinne hast du zwei Sockel am Laufen.
Ich hätte die Sockel direkt getrennt und da drinne Office und Gaming eingebaut.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Gliederung ?

*Systemkonfigurationen :**

AMD*

*CPUs:
* 
*AM2+*

Office, Budget-Gaming High-End
*
AM3*

Office, Budget-Gaming, High-End

*Mainboards :
* *
AM2+

*vielleicht noch OC-Baords nennen ?
*
AM3

*vielleicht noch OC-Baords nennen ?*
*
*RAM :
* *
**DDR2

*Office, Budget-Gaming, High-End
*
DDR3
**
*Office, Budget-Gaming, High-End
*
**Grafikkarten :*

Office, Budget-Gaming, High-End

*Netzteile :
* 
Office, Budget-Gaming, High-End

(Nach Watt sortieren ?)








​


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Nö, zuviel, das verwirrt nur.
Einfach Sockel, darin Unterteilung von Office bis High End.
Grafikkarten extra, ebenso Gehäuse und Netzteile.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

Also würdest du CPUs, Mainboards und RAM zusammennehmen ?
Ist das nicht genauso verwirrend ?

Ich finde die andere besser...bei der ist das ein bisl differenzierter.​


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

machs wie schnitzel und nach gesammtpreis kannst ja notfalls 2 systeme für z.b. 600€ angeben einmal am2+mit besserer graka oder eben am3 was aber zukunftssicherer ist


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

Ne sry, da finde ich, dass da zu wenig Auswahl ist.
Leute, die da wenig Erfahrungen haben, sind aufgeschmissen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde meine Idee noch immer am Besten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ne sry, da finde ich, dass da zu wenig Auswahl ist.
> Leute, die da wenig Erfahrungen haben, sind aufgeschmissen



Jemand der keine Ahnung hat will sehen was er für sein Geld bekommt und nicht verschiedene Mainboards/Rams usw. sehen wo er sich auch wieder fragt brauch ich das oder das

Darum würde ich auch bei HighEnd kein teureres Mainboard rein tun, weil jemand der hier eine Zusammenstellung wünscht, wird mit den mehrfunktionen nix anfangen können. 
und für 99,9% reicht das 770t-ud3p aus um das maximale aus ihren prozis zu holen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Deswegen schreibe ich ja auch immer, dass High End mit der Grafikkarte steht und fällt, da ist das Board komplett nebensächlich und der Prozessor zweitrangig.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

Das habe ich ja auch in meiner vorgestellten gleiderung berücksichtigt 
Boards, wie das 790FX-GD70 und das Crosshair III Formula, werden nicht für bessere OC-Ergebnisse sondern für komfortableres OC benötigt.
Das habe ich jetzt ja eingesehen 

Ich mach mal meine Gliederung und wem's nicht gefällt wird per PN vollgespammed (Achtung Mod ! *duck und weg* )


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich mach mal meine Gliederung und wem's nicht gefällt wird per PN vollgespammed (Achtung Mod ! *duck und weg* )


 
Oder in die Ignore Liste aufgenommen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

So sieht's aus 

Ihr werdet es schon sehen. Die Gliederung hat schon ihre Vorteile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Und wenn nicht, stehen wir auf deiner Ignore Liste, ist doch auch was.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

Genau, dann habt ihr wenigstens etwas hier im Forum erreicht


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

rofl


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

Würdet ihr überhaupt noch CPUs mit dem Sockel AM2+, also den alten Phenom und Athlon X2, empfehlen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Schlimm ist es ja, wenn man auf der Ignore Liste vom den Mods und Admins drauf ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Würdet ihr überhaupt noch CPUs mit dem Sockel AM2+, also den alten Phenom und Athlon X2, empfehlen ?



schwer zu sagen jetzt gibts ja auch diese neuen athlon x4 cpus aber phneom 1 oder älter würd ich nicht vorschlagen

ich würd alle prozis vor dem x3 720 mit am2+ und am3 vorschlagen und ab x3 720 nur noch am3


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Athlon II X4 sind aber auch AM3-CPUs.
Außerdem kann eine AM3-CPU auch auf einem Mainboard mir AM2+-Sockel verbaut werden. 
AM2+ hat also nur noch Nachteile....


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. Oktober 2009)

@Johnny
So, habs noch mal schnell überflogen.

Bei den Netzteilen existiert schon ein eigener Thread.
Da stehen so ziemlich alle guten drinnen und ein Link dort hin, würde meiner Meinung nach reichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Würdet ihr überhaupt noch CPUs mit dem Sockel AM2+, also den alten Phenom und Athlon X2, empfehlen ?


 
Wenn AM2+, dann nur noch mit AM3 CPUs, jetzt noch alte Phenom 1 odeer X2 empfehen, hallt ich nicht mehr für sinnvoll.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Die Athlon II X4 sind aber auch AM3-CPUs.
> Außerdem kann eine AM3-CPU auch auf einem Mainboard mir AM2+-Sockel verbaut werden.
> AM2+ hat also nur noch Nachteile....




ja aber das sind prozis für leute denen ein normaler x4 zu teuer ist also macht da ein am2+ schon sinn da sie anscheinend weniger geld zu verfügung haben der größte athlon x4 kostet ja max. soviel wie der phenom2 x3


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

Hä ?
Deshalb gibt es ja die Athlon *2* X4-CPUs.
Leute, die sich keine Phenom II X4 leisten können und dennoch DDR3 nutzen und einen Quadcore haben wollen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

naja kann man sehen wie man will 

aber wenn einer kommt und fragt soll er lieber ein am2+ mit ddr2 und ein 945er nehmen 
oder 
am3 mit ddr3 und athlon2 x4 nehmen 

würde ich eindeutig zum ersten raten weil er da mehr leistung fürs geld bekommt

ps.
da sieht man das es doch nicht so gut ist wenn neue cpus auf alten sockel drauf passen zumindest wenns um die beispiel zusammenstellungen geht


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie verstehen wir uns falsch...
Der 945 ist doch auch AM3.
Es geht ja hier nicht darum, welches Mainboard und welchen RAM ich empfehlen soll, sondern, ob ich überhaupt noch den alten Phenom mit reinnehmen soll


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2009)

Es geht los.
Die HD5850+HD5870 werden Lieferbar.
PCIe Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

ok nochmal langsam 

also erste zusammenstellung
*
sry bild zu breit* (siehe anhang)

kostet nur minimal mehr wie 2te zusammenstellung

*sry bild zu breit* (siehe anhang)

so beide preislich fast gleich ist die erste zusammenstwellung jedoch viel besser da er da viel mehr leistung hat fürs geld als wenn er es in am3 investiert und dafür bei der cpu spart


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Es geht ja hier nicht darum, welches Mainboard und welchen RAM ich empfehlen soll, sondern, ob ich überhaupt noch den alten Phenom mit reinnehmen soll


 
Ein klares nein.
Keine CPUs mehr, die nicht in 45nm gefertigt wurden.
65nm ist vorbei, ganz einfach.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (5. Oktober 2009)

@ Soldat0815 : Sry, aber ich muss jetzt leider sagen, dass ich nichts gegen deine Aussage habe 
Ich habe lediglich nur gefragt, ob man den alten Phenom noch empfehlen sollte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Sry, aber ich muss jetzt leider sagen, dass ich nichts gegen deine Aussage habe
> Ich habe lediglich nur gefragt, ob man den alten Phenom noch empfehlen sollte...


 
Hä, verstehe ich jetzt nicht? 
Hab ich doch klar gesagt.
Keine 65nm CPU mehr, ganz einfach.
Alles, was in 45nm gefertigt wurde, kann empfohlen werden, alles andere nicht mehr.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> @ Soldat0815 : Sry, aber ich muss jetzt leider sagen, dass ich nichts gegen deine Aussage habe
> Ich habe lediglich nur gefragt, ob man den alten Phenom noch empfehlen sollte...



ahso ok dann hab ich dich komplett falsch verstanden

nein würde nur noch am3 cpus vorschagen da es für jede preisklasse eine cpu gibt


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Oktober 2009)

Welche AM2+Boards kann man noch empfehlen ?


----------



## Lordac (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Welche AM2+Boards kann man noch empfehlen ?


das Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 / UD3H und Asus M4A78 Pro finde ich sehr gut.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Hast du welche mit GeForce Chipsatz?
Falls einer HJybrid SLi machen will.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Oktober 2009)

Welches soll ich denn da nehmen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Dsa günstigste würde ich mal tippen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Oktober 2009)

Habs geupdated


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Schauen.. werde ich gehen..


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Oktober 2009)

Yoda for life


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2009)

Bin gespannt ob es jetzt was wird.

PS: Hau die Prolimatech Kühler raus.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Oktober 2009)

Warum ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Warum ?


 
Weil der von den IFX Machern kommt und nicht plan ist, muss ein Kühler aber sein, wenn er auf AMD CPUs funktionieren soll.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2009)

Gibts bei mir nix zu meckern oder seid ihr alle AMD-Jünger?

Nicht das ich gerne Prügel bekomme,aber ohne Kritik kann ich nichts verbessern.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2009)

@Schnitzel
Ich hab mir deins noch gar nicht durchgelesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Gibts bei mir nix zu meckern oder seid ihr alle AMD-Jünger?
> 
> Nicht das ich gerne Prügel bekomme,aber ohne Kritik kann ich nichts verbessern.


 
Ich habe bei dir noch gar nicht reingeguckt. 



Fadi schrieb:


> @Schnitzel
> Ich hab mir deins noch gar nicht durchgelesen.


 
Verdammt, schneller gespamt.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2009)

Wär ich mal doch nach oben gegangen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Oktober 2009)

Die CPU-Kühler sollen aber für Intel und AMD sein.
Werde dann reinschrieben, dass die nur für Intel geeignet sind.
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. Oktober 2009)

@Johnny
Nimm bei den AM3 Boards das hier noch rein, damit ein "ordentliches" blau rein kommt.
Klick.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wär ich mal doch nach oben gegangen.


 
Nö, bauchst du nicht, du kommst auch noch dran.... 
... und los gehts...  

Den Bereich von 400€ würde ich weg lassen und gleich bei 500€ anfangen.

Dann gefällt mir das Gehäuse nicht, das du als Standard nimmst (ich weiß, Ansichtssache, aber den Power Knopf und die Anschlüsse auf der linken Seite finde ich nicht so gut).
Hier sollten ihr eure Brainpower mal zusammenwerfen und Gehäuse getrennt von der Hardware aufstellen, im Preisbereich bis 50€, bis 100€, bis 150€ und darüber.

Beim 500€ PC kombinierst du zwei 800rpm Lüfter für den Silent Betrieb, verbaust aber gleichzeitig einen Arctic Freeze. Der ist zwar günstig, keine Frage, aber nicht Silent. Außerdem fehlt da ein Netzteil.

Beim 650€ System genauso, Arctic Freeze und die Slip Stream.

Beim 950€ System hast du einen Fehler drinne.
Es gibt nur einen i5 Prozessor derzeit.
Du meinst sicher den zweitstärksten i7 (Sockel 1156). 

Darüber hinaus verbaust du mir einfach zu oft MSI. 
Gib doch auch vergleichbare Mainboards anderer Hersteller an, würde besser aussehen und mehr Vielfalt bedeuten.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, bauchst du nicht, du kommst auch noch dran....
> ... und los gehts...


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den Bereich von 400€ würde ich weg lassen und gleich bei 500€ anfangen.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann gefällt mir das Gehäuse nicht, das du als Standard nimmst (ich weiß, Ansichtssache, aber den Power Knopf und die Anschlüsse auf der linken Seite finde ich nicht so gut).
> Hier sollten ihr eure Brainpower mal zusammenwerfen und Gehäuse getrennt von der Hardware aufstellen, im Preisbereich bis 50€, bis 100€, bis 150€ und darüber.


 Meins steht rechts von mir auf dem Tisch,links ist also OK.
Kann man aber drüber nachdenken.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim 500€ PC kombinierst du zwei 800rpm Lüfter für den Silent Betrieb, verbaust aber gleichzeitig einen Arctic Freeze. Der ist zwar günstig, keine Frage, aber nicht Silent. Außerdem fehlt da ein Netzteil.


Was ist beim Freezer nicht Silent?
Es kommt halt nur auf die Einstellung der Steuerung an. (eigene Erfahrung)
NT ist drin.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim 650€ System genauso, Arctic Freeze und die Slip Stream.


Dito 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim 950€ System hast du einen Fehler drinne.
> Es gibt nur einen i5 Prozessor derzeit.
> Du meinst sicher den zweitstärksten i7 (Sockel 1156).


 Gefixt



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus verbaust du mir einfach zu oft MSI.
> Gib doch auch vergleichbare Mainboards anderer Hersteller an, würde besser aussehen und mehr Vielfalt bedeuten.


Ist Zufall.
Alternativen werden nach und nach eingefügt.
Mir fehlt's für eine wirkliche Empfehlung auch noch an Test's der günstigeren Boards


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Weil Intel Leute keine 400€ Rechner kaufen, das sind die, die einen 500€ AMD Rechner nehmen. 

Ich habe den Arctic erst vor kurzem Verbaut (war sogar das Teil mit dem weißen Lüfter) und silent fand ich den jetzt nicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil Intel Leute keine 400€ Rechner kaufen, das sind die, die einen 500€ AMD Rechner nehmen.


 
Soll das heißen daß man mit dem 400€ Rechner nicht zocken kann?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe den Arctic erst vor kurzem Verbaut (war sogar das Teil mit dem weißen Lüfter) und silent fand ich den jetzt nicht.



Ich hatte noch den alten Freezer7.
Bis 850 Upm ist der quasi nicht hörbar gewesen,und mehr hab ich selbst unter Prime selbst auf dem E8500@4Ghz nicht gebraucht.
Und ich bin da wirklich Empfindlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Soll das heißen daß man mit dem 400€ Rechner nicht zocken kann?


 
Ich halte den Bereich von 400€ eben für Überflüssig, aber wenn du ihn machen willst, kannst du das ja auch.
Mecker doch nicht, wer wollte denn, dass nachgeschaut wird? 



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch den alten Freezer7.
> Bis 850 Upm ist der quasi nicht hörbar gewesen,und mehr hab ich selbst unter Prime selbst auf dem E8500@4Ghz nicht gebraucht.
> Und ich bin da wirklich Empfindlich.


 
Ab 1000rpm wird ungemütlich, ich finde den für einen normalen Rechner OK, aber eben nicht, wenn man auch noch Silent Lüfter fürs Gehäuse nimmt.
Da kann man auch noch günstigere nehmen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2009)

@schnitzel

du hasst es ja so gewollt 

eindeutig zu viel msi 
ASUS P5Q Turbo, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MIB860-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS P7P55D LE, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBA30-G0EAY0KZ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS P7P55D, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB960-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD4, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

was sollen die 1tb green Festplatten die sind doch langsamer 

warum muss bei einem high end pc ausgerechnet 1tb sein 
würde eventuell einfach mehrere Festplatten vorschlagen von 250gb-1tb

bei den teuren Systemen kann ruhig auch mal ein Netzteil mit kabelmanagment dabei sein zb.cougar,corsair das würde ich zur Auswahl dazu nehmen

und ein gescheites Gehäuse dürfte auch mal drinnen sein zb. von lianli, lancool oder silverstone
ich kauf mir doch kein sys für knapp 800-1000€ und pflanze es dann in son billiges/hässliches Blechteil da kann ichs auch gleich in einem Karton betreiben

die Lüfter würde ich im allgemeinen weglassen und nur darauf hinweisen das für leisen betrieb neue/langsamere besser wären

neben Brocken wäre auch der mugen2 gut oder paar andere

ist alles doch nicht so leicht, auch wenn man es in Preisklassen einteilt, da man sich doch wieder überall zu stark festsetzen muss

mmhh alles kacke (nicht eure Zusammenstellungen sondern diese Zwickmühlen bei solchen Systemvorschlägen)

solltest eventuell doch eher einen Preisbereich schreiben und die i5/i7 sys zusammenfassen 
es spricht eigentlich auch nix dagegen mit einem i5 750 auch ne 5870er zu betreiben
oder ein günstiges Board/ Ram/ Festplatte mit dem i7 und einer 5870er usw.

also eventuell so gestalten

*"High End" bis "Ultra*"

Man kann hier selber Entscheiden ob man eher einen "ultra" i7 Prozi zum Arbeiten braucht mit insgesamt 8 cores
oder eine "Ultra" 5870 Graka um die maximal mögliche Grafik in Spielen zu genießen 
oder eventuell auch einfach beides

Grundsätzlich sind alle hier möglichen Zusammenstellungen Stand der Technik und man wird damit genug Leistung haben.

Je nach Auswahl der Komponenten
650-1200€


Mainboards:
ASRock
Gigabyte
Asus
MSI
EVGA
Foxcon

Prozi
i5 750(High End)
i7 860(Ultra)

Kühler:
Brocken
Mugen 2

Graka:
5850(High End)
5870(Ultra)

Ram:
Billig
Mittel 
Teuer

Festplatte:
winzig
mittel
groß
Rießig

Netzteil:
günstig
mittel
teuer

gehäuse:
hässlich
naja
passt scho
gut
boa
geil

usw.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich halte den Bereich von 400€ eben für Überflüssig, aber wenn du ihn machen willst, kannst du das ja auch.
> Mecker doch nicht, wer wollte denn, dass nachgeschaut wird?


 Nicht Meckern,aber ich finds durchaus ein gutes System mit dem man fast alles in 1680x1050 ohne AA/AF zocken kann.
Wenn du als Schüler deinen Rechner selber bezahlen mußt zählt halt jeder Euro.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ab 1000rpm wird ungemütlich, ich finde den für einen normalen Rechner OK, aber eben nicht, wenn man auch noch Silent Lüfter fürs Gehäuse nimmt.
> Da kann man auch noch günstigere nehmen.


Noch  günstiger?
Die einzigen die noch halbwegs was taugen sind die 12025L,die geben aber kein RPM-Signal raus.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @schnitzel
> 
> du hasst es ja so gewollt
> 
> ...


Ich bin ja auch mehr oder weniger auf Test's oder Bewertungen angewiesen.
Weiso sollte ich also bei dem 400/500 was anderes als die MSI nehmen?.
 Das P43 ist das einzige vernünftige in dem Preisbereich und auch bei den 45ern ist das MSI das günstigste mit Vollausstattung,die werden also sicherlich die erste Empfehlung bleiben.
Bei den anderen war es Zufall,waren halt die günstigsten.
Sobald Ich Test's habe wird da auch was geändert und nicht nur nach Preis entschieden.
Alternativen kommen aber wie gesagt noch.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> was sollen die 1tb green Festplatten die sind doch langsamer


Schau dir mal die Test's an.Das bewegt sich im Bereich von wenigen MB.
Sie ist halt günstig,leise,relativ schnell und hat gute Bewertungen. 
warum muss bei einem high end pc ausgerechnet 1tb sein 
würde eventuell einfach mehrere Festplatten vorschlagen von 250gb-1tb[/QUOTE]

Schau dir mal die Test's an.Das bewegt sich im Bereich von wenigen MB.
Sie ist halt günstig,leise,relativ schnell und hat gute Bewertungen. 
Weniger als 500GB lohnt sich definitiv nicht mehr.
Was willst du denn mit zwei Platten gewinnen?
bei den teuren Systemen kann ruhig auch mal ein Netzteil mit kabelmanagment dabei sein zb.cougar,corsair das würde ich zur Auswahl dazu nehmen[/QUOTE]

und ein gescheites Gehäuse dürfte auch mal drinnen sein zb. von lianli, lancool oder silverstone
ich kauf mir doch kein sys für knapp 800-1000€ und pflanze es dann in son billiges/hässliches Blechteil da kann ichs auch gleich in einem Karton betreiben[/QUOTE]
Siehe Punkt 1 in der Einführung.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> die Lüfter würde ich im allgemeinen weglassen und nur darauf hinweisen das für leisen betrieb neue/langsamere besser wären


Ohne gehts nicht.Siehe auch Oben bei Quanti.




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> neben Brocken wäre auch der mugen2 gut oder paar andere


Ist (noch) nicht Sockel 1156 Kompatibel.





Soldat0815 schrieb:


> solltest eventuell doch eher einen Preisbereich schreiben und die i5/i7 sys zusammenfassen
> es spricht eigentlich auch nix dagegen mit einem i5 750 auch ne 5870er zu betreiben
> oder ein günstiges Board/ Ram/ Festplatte mit dem i7 und einer 5870er usw.


Hab ich oben schon geschrieben,ich warte auf Test's für die günstigen Boards.
Und das mit den Grafikkarten hab ich gestern schon beim 650€-System editiert.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> also eventuell so gestalten
> 
> *"High End" bis "Ultra*"
> 
> ...



Da sehe ich so ehrlich gesagt keinen Sinn drin.
Dann habe ich eine Ansammlung von Komponenten und weiß immer noch nicht was Ambach ist.
Ich finde die Einteilung in einen festen Preisbereich eigentlich Ideal,man müsste vielleicht nur die Grenzen etwas fließender gestalten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch mehr oder weniger auf Test's oder Bewertungen angewiesen.
> Weiso sollte ich also bei dem 400/500 was anderes als die MSI nehmen?.
> Das P43 ist das einzige vernünftige in dem Preisbereich und auch bei den 45ern ist das MSI das günstigste mit Vollausstattung,die werden also sicherlich die erste Empfehlung bleiben.
> 
> ...



puh schwere geburt


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2009)

Mit günstigen Board meine ich was so um die 100€.
Mit dem Test in der PCGH hast du recht,aber wer braucht *wirklich* ein 150€ Board?
Und es ist in der Vergangenheit schon öfter vorgekommen das gerade bei den Boards der ersten Revision Bockmist gebaut worden ist.

Braucht halt ein wenig Zeit bis alles steht,Alternativen werden auf jeden Fall noch eingepflegt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2009)

Warum hasst du dan beim i7 eine 130€ board genommen 
und es kostet auch nur noch 130€
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD4, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

der unterschied zwischen den beiden msi ist doch auch größten teils nur das bei dem teureren sli/cf möglich wären


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2009)

Auch wieder Wahr.
Ich werd mir das nochmal anschauen.
Ich persönlich hätte auch kein Problem damit ein ASRock P55M Pro oder ein Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2zu verbauen,
aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen was dann für Kommentare kommen.
Für einen Rechner der einmal zusammen gebaut und dann nie mehr geöffnet wird aber ganau die richtigen Boards.
Das würde wieder Geld für eine HD5850/70 oder halt generell stärkere Komponenten frei machen und alle wären glücklich


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Auch wieder Wahr.
> Ich werd mir das nochmal anschauen.
> Ich persönlich hätte auch kein Problem damit ein ASRock P55M Pro oder ein Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2zu verbauen,
> aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen *was dann für Kommentare kommen*.
> ...


 
Das spielt doch keine Rolle. Wichtig ist, dass man einen Bereich abdecken kann und die meisten Leute, die in diesem Forum nach den Vorschlägen kaufen, werden den Rechner erst dann wieder öffnen, wenn was Neues eingebaut wird, vorher nicht.

Man muss sich ja auch nicht auf ein Budget festsetzen, man kan eine Budgetspanne einbeziehen. Von 400-500€ ist das zu empfehlen, ab 650€ bis 800€ kannst auch schon eine 5870 sein und bis 900€ kann es auch ein i7 sein.
Jenseits davon ist ja eh unsinnig, aber das wissen wir ja.


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2009)

würde auch sagen das man günstige boards nehmen kann wie das asrock oder das ud2

weil selbst bei den "billig" boards von gigabyte zb. ist ein gutes ocen immernoch möglich, und sollte für die meisten auch reichen um bei falschen eintstellungen trotzdem die cpu zu grillen 

genauso beim speicher würde ich bei günstigen 1333mhz bleiben der reicht auch

und ich denke nicht das sich jemand beschweren wird 
die meisten die hier fragen sind ja schon froh, wenn sie den pc beim selber zusammenbauen nicht schrotten

also kannst reintheoritisch die i5 zusammenfassen mit immer den selben grundteilen und 3 preise nenen je nach grafikkartenwahl also 275gtx,5850 oder 5870

und dann der i7 auch mit den grakas


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Na ja, ein wenig schwach ist Intel ja noch aufgetellt, nur ein i5, zwei i7, das ist mager für 1156.
Da ist es natürlich recht einfach ein 600€ bis 900€ System aufzustellen, es ändern sich immer nur die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2009)

Wie macht man der Menge denn begreiflich das sie nicht auf Leistung verzichten wenn ein billiges Board verbaut wird und dessen ersten beiden Buchstaben ein A und ein S sind?
Ich würde nämlich mal schätzen das allerhöchstens 20% derer die ein 150 oder 200€ Board einbauen dessen Möglichkeiten auch nutzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich würde nämlich mal schätzen das allerhöchstens 20% derer die ein 150 oder 200€ Board einbauen dessen Möglichkeiten auch nutzen.


 
Ich nutze vielleicht nur 5% von dem aus, was das CIIIF wirklich kann, und dann auch nur, wenn ich mal OC, was aber selten ist. 

Deshalb muss ich mir noch ein schickes Internet und Office System zulegen. 
Aber noch ist das ja hier nicht fertig und ohne euch weiß ich nicht, was ich nehmen muss. 

Geht ein FX Board auch, wenn ich nur die Onboardgrafik nutzen will?
Oder ein 1156 Mainboard mit Onboardgrafik?
Braucht man ein Quad für Internet/Office?
Was ist, wenn ich 5 Jahre nicht nachrüsten will?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wie macht man der Menge denn begreiflich das sie nicht auf Leistung verzichten wenn ein billiges Board verbaut wird und dessen ersten beiden Buchstaben ein A und ein S sind?
> Ich würde nämlich mal schätzen das allerhöchstens 20% derer die ein 150 oder 200€ Board einbauen dessen Möglichkeiten auch nutzen.



ach gott ganz einfach du bietest asrock neben dem ud2 und nem günstigen asus,msi usw. an wo alle um die 70-80€ kosten

und dann ist es ja egal ob der das gb asus oder asrock kauft da alles günstige boards sind

und wenn es einer nicht glaubt das der pc mit den günstigen boards nicht langsamer läuft als mit nem 300€ board, wayn interessierts 

bitte, dann soll er sich doch die teuersten boards mit den teuersten rams kaufen um am schluss alles mit defaults settings laufen zu lassen, weil er null plan hat was man eigendlich alles machen kann mit so einem board

das soll ja dann nicht unser prob sein

wichtig ist das die komponenten zusammenpassen und laufen

und wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht das man mit dem ud2 nicht ocen kann
hab auch eins der billigsten p35er boards damals gekauft und kann damit nicht viel schlechter ocen (FSB 500 läuft ohne probleme) als wenn ich das teuerste genommen hätte, weil mein prozi einfach nicht mehr mit macht ohne zu heiß zu werden trotz wakü


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deshalb muss ich mir noch ein schickes Internet und Office System zulegen.
> Aber noch ist das ja hier nicht fertig und ohne euch weiß ich nicht, was ich nehmen muss.
> 
> Geht ein FX Board auch, wenn ich nur die Onboardgrafik nutzen will?
> ...


???




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ach gott ganz einfach du bietest asrock neben dem ud2 und nem günstigen asus,msi usw. an wo alle um die 70-80€ kosten
> 
> und dann ist es ja egal ob der das gb asus oder asrock kauft da alles günstige boards sind
> 
> ...



Das wird aber ein längerer Text um den Sachverhalt zu erklären.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das wird aber ein längerer Text um den Sachverhalt zu erklären.



was gibts da zu erklären, du stellst die boards zur auswahl und fertig


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

Um dann -sorry - blöde fragen zu beantworten warum ausgerechnet dieses oder jenes Billigboard?
Viele sind sich des Umstand doch garnicht bewusst das es zwischen einem teuren und günstigen Brett mit demselben Chipsatz - wenn überhaupt - nur einen Marginalen Leistungsunterschied gibt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Oktober 2009)

ok dann schreibst du groß und fett als erstes über den Zusammenstellungen

Man braucht keine sauteuren Boards oder Arbeitsspeicher mit 3000mhz wenn man keine neue Übertaktungsrekorde unter Flüssigstickstoff brechen will.

Man verliert durch die günstigen Boards/Rams auch keine Leistung.

Auch mit den günstigen Boards gibt es für Einsteiger meist genug Oc-möglichkeit um bei unbedachten einstellungen auch hier die CPU zu schrotten.

PS. Also laut aktueller PCGH ist auch das  asrock P55Pro fürs ocen geeignet genauso wie das p55-ud3 oder P7P55D von asus


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2009)

Bei Intel sollte man die P43 Mainboards rausschmeissen. Für mehr als Office nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich fragen warum?
Mal abgesehen von der nicht vorhandenen Crossfirefähigkeit ist er eigentlich identisch mit dem P45.


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2009)

Die Erfahrungen im Bekanntenkreis sind da eher schlechter. Vorallem beim RAM gab es mit größeren Modulen immer wieder Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> ???


 
Die Fragen soll ja der Thread beantworten. 



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Um dann -sorry - blöde fragen zu beantworten warum ausgerechnet dieses oder jenes Billigboard?
> Viele sind sich des Umstand doch garnicht bewusst das es zwischen einem teuren und günstigen Brett mit demselben Chipsatz - wenn überhaupt - nur einen Marginalen Leistungsunterschied gibt.


 
Es gibt keine billig Boards. Es gibt nur solche, die den Ansprüchen genpgen und das tun Boards von Asrock nun mal.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungen im Bekanntenkreis sind da eher schlechter. Vorallem beim RAM gab es mit größeren Modulen immer wieder Probleme.



Ich hab schon drei oder vier verbaut.Die laufen absolut Problemlos.
So ist das halt mit Erfahrungen.
Edit:
Was verstehst du unter größere Module?2x2GB waren bis jetzt immer Problemlos.
Aber mit dem i3 fliegt der S.775 wahrscheinlich eh raus und es wird so wie es aussieht auch noch eine Umstrukturierung geben,


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Fragen soll ja der Thread beantworten.
> Ahh
> 
> Es gibt keine billig Boards. Es gibt nur solche, die den Ansprüchen genpgen und das tun Boards von Asrock nun mal.


Keine Frage,das schwierige ist nur das auch zu vermitteln.


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2009)

Jep, so verschieden sind die Erfahrungen. Ich selbst habe auch noch keins verbaut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Jep, so verschieden sind die Erfahrungen. Ich selbst habe auch noch keins verbaut.


 
Was verbaut, ein Billigboard?


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich dich mal zitieren?
Ist noch garnicht so lange her.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> es gibt keine *billig boards*. Es gibt nur solche, die den ansprüchen genpgen und das tun boards von asrock nun mal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Darf ich dich mal zitieren?
> Ist noch garnicht so lange her.


 
War ja auch als Gag gemeint. 

Man, man, lernt ihr in der Schule nie zwischen den Zeilen lesen zu können? 
Oder muss man immer einen Grinsesmiley ranhängen?


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal auf mein Geburtsdatum.
Damals war Ironie noch kein Unterrichtsfach.


Spoiler


----------



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was verbaut, ein Billigboard?



ECS sind Qualitativ hochwertige Boards mit Funktionseinschränkungen zum günstigen Preis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Schau mal auf mein Geburtsdatum.
> Damals war Ironie noch kein Unterrichtsfach.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
38... bist du sicher, dass du nicht schon verwest? 



riedochs schrieb:


> ECS sind Qualitativ hochwertige Boards mit Funktionseinschränkungen zum günstigen Preis.


 
Was wird denn Eingeschränkt, die allgemeine Nutzung?


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

Vielen lieben herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Nef (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellungen Intel + AMD*

Schöner Thread, vor allem Sinnvoll!

Für einen spielePC würde ich aber nicht den i7 860 nehmen...der i5 passt da schon sehr gut, smt braucht halt keiner und an der taktschraube kann man ja selber noch drehen :>


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Oktober 2009)

Da dies hier ja nur ein allgemeiner Leitfaden ist gehe ich erstmal davon aus das nicht übertaktet wird.
Mit dem i7 hast du im gewissen Sinne recht,nur bei der Einteilung wie sie momentan besteht muß ich ja irgendwo das Geld lassen.
Deswegen überlege ich gerade wie man das ganze etwas fließender gestalten kann.


----------



## Mac Scot (13. Oktober 2009)

Würde bei der 650€ zusammenstellung von Intel eigentlich auch ein 450W Netzteil ausreichen ??? Das Corsair aus meinem alten Rechner wäre bei meiner geplanten Systemaufrüstung so ziemlich das einzige was zu Schade währe entsorgt zu werden.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Oktober 2009)

Streng genommen ist auch ein gutes 400W NT ausreichend,selbst für den I7 und eine HD5870 aus dem 950€ System würde das reichen.
Da ich aber ein strikter Gegner von Adaptern bin habe ich das passend NT zur Graka genommen.
Welches Corsair hast du genau?


----------



## Mac Scot (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein Corsair VX450W.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Oktober 2009)

Von der Leistung sicherlich ausreichend,aber du mußt dann mit Adaptern für die Graka
arbeiten.


----------



## Mac Scot (13. Oktober 2009)

Adapter muß ich auch nicht unbedingt haben, na muß ich mal schauen was ich dann nehme. Nach dem bei mir schon drei Be Quiet den Dienst verweigert bzw. quittiert haben kommt mir keins mehr ins Haus ...


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Oktober 2009)

Sind halt Erfahrungen.
Mein Straightpower 400 ist jetzt schon fast drei Jahre im Einsatz und läuft wie am ersten Tag.
Vielleicht ist das Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R was für dich.
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hat zwei achter und zwei sechser.
Die gehen dir also dann so schnell nicht aus.


----------



## Mac Scot (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber sonst wäre es ja auch Langweilig und alle hätten das gleiche System. 

Da ich mir eine Midgard Tower holen will tendiere ich eigentlich eher zu einem Cougar. Das würde Optisch zumindest passen und so viel Falsch kann man mit denen ja auch nicht machen.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weiß werden demnächst beim Cougar Power 400 zwei PCIE 6 Stecker verbaut.
Sagt zumindest Compucase von Cougar im Lesertest.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...29-lesertest-netzteil-cougar-power-400-a.html
Wann das allerdings sein wird steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Low (13. Oktober 2009)

Sieht schon sehr gut aus euer Thread. Macht weiter so !


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr davon, in meine Konfigurationen Spoiler einzubauen ?


----------



## Low (14. Oktober 2009)

Kommt drauf an was für Informationen darein kommen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja, halt die Artikel wie z.B. Mainboards, CPUs und so


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

Passt dieser Kühler zu einem X3 710/720?
Oder mehr ausgeben für die 30€ Klasse?
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc.../368975/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Cooling&l2=CPU-Kühler


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (14. Oktober 2009)

Das kommt ganz darauf an, was du haben willst.
Silent, einfach nur kühlen oder overclocken ?


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab den jetzt auch auf dem Athlon 3200+
Natürlich das Vorgängermodell, ist zwei Jahre alt. 

Ich würde sonst den Clockner oder sowas nehmen, aber die sind alle zu groß, mein Gehäuse ist schon alt und ein neues kann ich mir nicht leisten.
Hab schon den X3 genommen.

Du kannst gerne mal reingucken.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nerupgrade-oder-doch-neues-4.html#post1188620


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Oktober 2009)

Bis 900 Upm ist der Freezer sehr leise, bis 1200 ok.
Das sollte für den Normalen Betrieb ausreichen.
Wenns leise sein soll und du übertakten willst brauchst du aber was stärkeres.
Von der Höhe solltest du in keinem Gehäuse ein Problem bekommen.


----------



## steinschock (14. Oktober 2009)

@ Schnitzel

Ich finde die Vorschläge gut. 
Beim NT würde ich bei den 8 + 900€ PC auch ein entspr. NT nehmen
Also Cougar 550 , Enemax 82 525W oder die neuen BQT ect.


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Von der Höhe solltest du in keinem Gehäuse ein Problem bekommen.



Hab ich auch nich
Hab den Vorgänger eingebaut auf mein 939 Board.
Aber mein Gehäuse ist wohl zu klein für den Clockner. 
Ich muss halt bald ein neues Gehäuse kaufen.

Wann kommen denn die ersten Gehäuse mit USB 3.0?


----------



## steinschock (14. Oktober 2009)

MBs nicht Gehäuse,
ich glaube Asus hat schon eines mit USB3 oder SATA3 draußen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2009)

Es kann ja auch ein Gehäuse einen USB 3.0 Anschluß haben.


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

steinschock schrieb:


> MBs nicht Gehäuse,
> ich glaube Asus hat schon eines mit USB3 oder SATA3 draußen.



Das Gehäuse muss aber auch USB 3.0 haben, sonst ist es doch schwachsinn. 
Was soll ich mit USB 3.0 aufm Board, wenn ich das nicht nutzen kann, weil mein Gehäuse nur USB 2.0 Anschlüsse hat.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ähm, die Kabel hinten anstecken?


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

Bringt doch nichts, wenn die Gehäuse USB Buchsen den Glasfaserkram für USB 3.0 nich haben. 
Ist so, als wenn man ein USB 1.0 Hub an einen 2.0 Port steckt.
Dahinter ist alles 1.0.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Oktober 2009)

@steinschock
Was gefällt dir an den Be Quiets nicht?
Sind die neuen in der L7 Revision
Au-Ja! - be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7: Die Volks-Netzteile? - 1/13
@Major Lorne
Die Frage sollte wohl eher heißen
Wann kommt USB 3.0?
Anscheinend hinkt die Entwicklung ja ein wenig dem Zeitplan hinterher.
USB 3.0: Die wichtigsten Infos zum neuen Technologie-Standard - Update - USB 3.0, Wissen, Technik, Informationen, Technologie, Festplatten


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

Deshalb frage ich ja, ob schon erste Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 Buchsen angekündigt sind?
Letzte Woche habe ich die erste USB 3.0 Festplatte gesehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Oktober 2009)

Für die Frontbuchsen ist das sicherlich richtig,obwohl man auch hier sicherlich mit ein wenig gefrimel das Kabel tauschn kann.
Aber die hinteren Ports sind doch auf dem Board "verkabelt",da wird dann wohl USB 3.0 immer 3.0 sein.


----------



## Major Lorne (14. Oktober 2009)

Das ist logisch, daß das hinten geht. 

Aber USB 3.0 hat ja den Glasfaserkram in der Buchse. Dazu noch den normalen Kram.
Jetztige Gehäuse haben den Glasfaserkram nich also sind sie auch nich USB 3.0 Fähig.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Oktober 2009)

Google schmeißt auf den ersten drei Seiten nichts raus.


----------



## Sydneeyy (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
die Intel Konfiguration für 650€ auf der ersten Seite des Threads wird wohl mein neuer Rechner.
Vielen Dank den Erstellern dieses Threads schonmal.
Aber ich hab noch eine Frage:
Reicht das be quiet pure power 530W Netztteil auch noch aus, wenn ich statt der angegebenen GTX 275 ne Radeon 5850 verbaue?

MfG,
Sydneeyy


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke das beantwortet deine Frage.
Test: ATi Radeon HD 5850 (CrossFire) (Seite 22) - 30.09.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## Sydneeyy (14. Oktober 2009)

Ähhh,
sorry aber ich bin nicht so der PC Profi.
Aber ich versuche einfach mal daraus zu schließen: Ja, das NT reicht locker
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, dann kann ich ja die Teile bestellen.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Oktober 2009)

Auf gut deutsch:
Mit einer HD5850 verbraucht der Rechner weniger als mit einer GTX275,sowohl im Idle als auch unter Last.
Und der i5 verbraucht auch weniger als der QX9770@4Ghz der im CB Testsystem verbaut ist,so das du dich wohl unter Last 250 W nähern wirst.

Theoretisch könntest du also auch zu einem guten 400W(nein,kein Schreibfehler ) greifen,leider ist mir da keins bekannt das zwei PCIE Stecker hat.


----------



## Sydneeyy (15. Oktober 2009)

Ok.
Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll sich ein Netzteil mit Lüfteranschlüssen zu holen wie das Arctic Cooling 550R?
Also dass die beiden Scythe Slip Stream dann direkt vom Netzteil geregelt werden?


----------



## Major Lorne (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen jaaa.
Die 5850 verbraucht doch weniger Strom als eine GTX 275.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Oktober 2009)

Also Lüfteranschlüsse am Netzteil find ich sinnlos da jedes Mainboard mindesten 2 regelbare Lüfteranschlüsse hat womit man die 2 Lüfter dann notfalls auch per Software steuern kann



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Auf gut deutsch:
> Mit einer HD5850 verbraucht der Rechner weniger als mit einer GTX275,sowohl im Idle als auch unter Last.
> Und der i5 verbraucht auch weniger als der QX9770@4Ghz der im CB Testsystem verbaut ist,so das du dich wohl unter Last 250 W nähern wirst.
> 
> Theoretisch könntest du also auch zu einem guten 400W(nein,kein Schreibfehler ) greifen,leider ist mir da keins bekannt das zwei PCIE Stecker hat.



doch gibt schon einpaar
Corsair HX 450W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-450HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Tagan SuperRock 400W ATX 2.3 (TG400-U33II) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic S12II-430Bronze 430W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic S12II-430 430W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
NesteQ E²CS X-Strike XS-400 400W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
NesteQ ASM XZero XZ-400 400W ATX 2.2 (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
NesteQ A.S.M. NA 4501 450W ATX 2.2 (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Oktober 2009)

Sorry für Doppelpost kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Sydneeyy (15. Oktober 2009)

@Soldat0815: Danke für die Links.
Das Corsair HX 450W klingt ja nach dem perfekten Netzteil für das 650€ Intel System mit HD5850 statt GTX275.
Ist 80 Plus Bronze zertifiziert, modulares Kabelmanagement, 2 PCIE Stecker und dazu noch 7 Jahre Garantie.
Ist ja im Prinzip ne kleinere Version des HX 520W, und das hat ja im PCGH Test in der Ausgabe 09/2009, die ich hier gerade vor mir habe, sehr gut abgeschnitten.
Oder spricht irgendetwas gewichtiges gegen das HX 450W für euer 650€ Intel System mit der HD5850?


----------



## steinschock (15. Oktober 2009)

@ Schnitzel

Sry, 

Hab ich übersehen ich dachte die neuen wären DPP,
sind aber Pure Power und Straight.

@ Major
 Soweit hab ich nicht gedacht,
aber wenn ich wählen muss nehme ich das MB.
Asus hatte mal das P6X58 mit SATA3 und USB3 angekündigt.
Aber wegen Problemen mit den USB-Controller wieder zurückgezogen.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Oktober 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also Lüfteranschlüsse am Netzteil find ich sinnlos da jedes Mainboard mindesten 2 regelbare Lüfteranschlüsse hat womit man die 2 Lüfter dann notfalls auch per Software steuern kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da Tagan und das Corsair sehe ich ja ein,haben auch min. 1 6/8 Stecker,was bei den Seasonics nicht der Fall ist.
Allerdings meinte ich das auch in Zusammenhang mit der Entsprechenden Ersparnis.
Was hab ich den davon wenn ich ein 400W NT habe und das selbe dafür bezahle?
Und das BQ ist ja auch ein 80Plus.
Unter dem Aspekt also nur noch das Corsair weil's Kabelmanagment hat und fast die gleiche Leistung auf der 12V Schiene wie das BQ.

Achja,Lüfteranschlüsse am NT finde ich auch Sinnlos.


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Oktober 2009)

Du hast geschrieben das dir keins bekannt ist, ich hab nur gezeigt das es welche gibt  
Von günstiger war hier nicht die Rede, wobei das Corsair mit KM unschlagbar ist, billiger bekommt man das bis jetzt nirgends.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Oktober 2009)

Jo,ist richtig.
Vorraussetzung ist aber min ein PCIE 6/8 und ein sechser.
Werde das Corsair mit Einpflegen wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (15. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich müssen auch die Cases auf USB 3.0 geupdated werden


----------



## Michel82 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also erstes mal Danke! Genau auf diesen Thread habe ich gewartet. Ich werde mich wohl für die Intel 650€ Version entscheiden. Jedoch habe ich noch ein paar Fragen dazu:
Beim MB habe ich in der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe die Tests gelesen und da hat das ASUS P55 Pro als bestes abgeschnitten. Gibt es einen Grund warum in der Konfiguration hier das MSI verwendet wird?
Dann gibt es ja jetzt auch die Graka's 5750/5770. Ich dachte an eine 5770. Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Die GTX275 is halt noch DirectX 10. Sollte man trotzdem noch bei der GTX275 bleiben?
Als letztes würde ich das System auch gerne etwas oc'en. Welchen Lüfter würdet ihr mir dann empfehlen?

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Oktober 2009)

Hy,
aus der Leistungssicht würde ich die 5770 nicht empfehlen.
Von der Leistung her liegt sie sogar hinter der 4870,DX11 macht da auch nichts wett.
Das MSI steht eigentlich stellvertretend für die günstige Riege so um die 100€,die Liste ist noch nicht fertig.
In der letzten PCGH hat aber,man höre und staune,das *Asrock* p55pro am besten abgeschnitten.
Der Empfehlung möchte ich mich natürlich dann nicht entgegen stellen.

Bei den Kühlern gibt es momentan das Problem das noch nicht alle Hersteller für alle Kühler eine 1156 Halterung liefern können.
So fällt momentan meine 1.Empfehlung,der Scythe Mugen 2,momentan noch Flach.
Im Preisbereich um 30€ bleibt imho momentan nur der Alpenföhn,auch wenn der verbaute Lüfter nicht so der Bringer ist.

Nicht so im OC-Lager angesiedelt ist der Scythe Ninja2 (hab ich auch),
dafür aber stark im Passiv bzw lowflow Betrieb.
Die Montage ist aber voll der Krampf,selbst bei ausgebautem Mainboard,von daher kann ich eigentlich keine Empfehlung aussprechen.

Wie viel willst du denn für den Kühler anlegen?
Im Zweifelsfall würde ich erstmal mit dem Boxed vorlieb nehmen und einen ordentlichen Kühler nachbestellen wenn der Markt sich angepasst hat.


----------



## Michel82 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Schnitzel,

vielen Dank für die Info. Mit dem Kühler werd ich wohl erstmal den boxed nehmen und dann später einen nachkaufen und dann auch erst oc'en. 

Also Danke

Gruß
Michel


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Im Preisbereich um 30€ bleibt imho momentan nur der Alpenföhn,auch wenn der verbaute Lüfter nicht so der Bringer ist.


 
Was hast du gegen den Lüfter?
Ich finde ihn super.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt,ich kann mich mehr oder weniger nur nach Tests richten,und der Lüfter hat im Gegensatz zum Kühler beim Test auf CB nicht besonders abgeschnitten.
Allerdings sehe ich gerade das ich da irgendwie was falsch hatte.
Ich glaub ich hab s´da was verwechselt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Was verwechselt?


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Die Tests.
Ich hätte schwören können das der Lüfter schlecht abgeschnitten hat.
Hat er aber nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab schon einige Tests gelesen, wo der Clockner einer der besten in seiner Preisklasse ist.
Auch der Lüfter wurde nie kritisiert.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Oktober 2009)

Sag ich ja,hab mich vertan.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Du könntest beim 950€ Rechner noch genauer festhalten, dass der Aufpreis zum 870 mal wieder nicht gerechtfertigt ist (wie bei Intel üblich) und nicht einfach "der zweitstärkste Prozessor".


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Oktober 2009)

Jep.
Dienstag hab ich den ganzen Abend Zeit,da werde ich dann auch die Alternativen einpflegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

Öhm.. Dienstag?
Also nächste Woche?


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. Dienstag?
> Also nächste Woche?



Die Woche Dienstag ist ja auch schon vorbei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Woche Dienstag ist ja auch schon vorbei.


 
Weiß ich, in welcher Zeitzone er lebt?


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß ich, in welcher Zeitzone er lebt?



Soweit wie ich weis hat NRW die gleiche Zeitzone wie der Rest von Deutschland


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich würde mich ja gerne an eurer Diskussion beteiligen, aber da das mein Thread ist : Hört mal bidde auf so rumzuspammen


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mich ja gerne an eurer Diskussion beteiligen, aber da das mein Thread ist : Hört mal bidde auf so rumzuspammen



Das sind sachliche Beitraege


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Oktober 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das sind sachliche Beitraege


 
Eben, unsere Beiträge sind immer entscheidend und können nie Spam sein.


----------



## Gast20141208 (21. Oktober 2009)

Das dachten manche im Laberthread auch und der ist jetzt dicht.


----------



## der8auer (23. Oktober 2009)

*Ein Hinweis für die Zukunft:

Beratungen für individuelle Zusammenstellungen gibt es hier nicht. Bitte dazu ein neues Thema im *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung-und-praxisprobleme/95* Unterforum erstellen.*


----------



## Schnitzel (20. November 2009)

Auch wenn nicht individuell beraten werden soll,wenn Ihr bezüglich
 der Systeme anderer Meinung seid - immer her damit. 
Wir sind nicht allwissend.


----------



## frEnzy (20. November 2009)

Man könnte mal wieder die Preise auf der ersten Seite aktualisieren ^^


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. November 2009)

Ich weiß 

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Lordac (20. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das erste Posting mal durchforstet und die ein oder andere Anregung. Die restlichen Postings habe ich nicht gelesen, also nicht böse sein falls ein Vorschlag kommt welcher schon genannt wurde.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es gut das ihr euch die Mühe gemacht habt !



> 3. Bei allen System fehlen die Festplatten. Ich finde, dass diese PC-Komponente jeder für sich entscheiden sollte. Manche möchten gerne 2 TB zu Verfügung haben, für manche ist es Quatsch.
> Grundsätzlich sind aber Seagate, Hitachi und Western Digital zu empfehlen.


Man könnte eine allgemeine Aufstellung für die gängigsten Bereiche 500 GB, 1000 GB, 1500 GB und 2000 GB machen und da jeweils die besten drei Vetreter nennen. 
In der PCGH (11/2009) ist so eine Übersicht zu finden und ich finde das sie ein sehr guter Anhaltspunkt ist.




> *AM3*
> Office und Multimedia
> Athlon II X2 250 (3,0 GHz) : 54 €
> Phenom II X2 545 (3,0 GHz) : 70 €
> Phenom II X2 550 BE (3,1 GHz) : 80 €


Hier sehe ich alle CPUs der Athlon II-Familie, sowie den Phenom II X2.



> Budget-Gaming
> Athlon II X4 620 (2,6 GHz) : 75 €
> Athlon II X4 630 (2,8 GHz) : 95 €
> Phenom II X4 945 95W (3,0 GHz) : 130 €
> Phenom II X4 945 125W (3,0 GHz) : 135 €


Der Athlon II X4 gehört meiner Meinung nach in den anspruchsvolleren Office-/Multimedia-Bereich, für Spiele fehlt ihm der Level 3-Cache. Hier vermisse ich den X3 ab 710 aufwärts.
De X4 925 ist nun auch verfügbar, obwohl preislich ab dieser CPU bis zum X4 955 BE nicht mehr wahnsinnig viel Abstand ist.



> High-End
> Phenom II X4 955 BE (3,2 GHz) : 145 €
> Phenom II X4 965 BE (3,4 GHz) : 170 €


Meines Wissens nach verliert der 955`er die BE sobald sie im C3-Stepping erhältlich ist. Ich würde sie dann in den Budget-Bereich verschieben, das P/L-Verhältnis ist jetzt schon sehr gut.




> *AM2+*
> Asus M4N82 Deluxe : 125 €
> Asus Crosshair II Formula : 120 €
> Asus M3A78-T : 160 €
> ...


Bei den AM2+-Boards würde ich die Trennung so machen wie bei AM3, nicht alphabetisch sondern preislich aufsteigend. 

Man könnte auch noch trennen nach Boards mit oder ohne IGP, ich denke das einige alleine danach schon entscheiden und so die Auswahl viel übersichtlicher wäre.
Bei AM3 vermisse ich solche Boards komplett, das Asus M4A785TD-V EVO oder Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H wären gute Vertreter.

Vielleicht könnte man im vorhergehenden Text auf den Vorteil/Nutzen von einer Onboardgrafik hinweisen.




> DDR3


Fehlt noch komplett.




> be quiet ! Dark Power Pro P7 450W : 75 €
> be quiet ! Straight Power E7 480W : 75 €
> be quiet ! Dark Power Pro P7 550W : 90 €
> be quiet ! Dark Power Pro P7 650W : 115 €
> be quiet ! Straight Power E7 680W : 115 €


Die Dark Power Pro- und neue E7-Serie sind gut, aber auch etwas teuer. Ein paar Alternativen wären nicht schlecht, oder zumindest empfehlenswerte Herstellernamen.

Vielleicht wäre auch hier ein kleiner Hinweis auf die benötigte Leistung gut, z.B. eine Grafikkarte ohne OC = 400-450 Watt; mit OC 450-550 Watt (je nach Verhalten); Multi-GPU = 600-700 Watt...

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. November 2009)

Am Wochenende werde ich alles überarbeiten und dabei natürlich deine Tipps berücksichtigen, vielen Dank 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Januar 2010)

ich find dieser thread ist ne gute idee und sicher für viele hilfreich, die nocht nicht wissen, welches system sie sich zusammenschneidern sollen...

trotzdem, denk ich, besser ist immer: selber ausprobieren!!!
so sollte dieser artikel als wegweiser in die angemessene richtung verstanden werden, denn selbst ist immer noch der mann!


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Januar 2010)

Danke.
Hier wird's keine Änderungen mehr geben.
Johnny und ich haben uns geeinigt das ich alleine weiter mache.
Also gibt es demnächst alles unter einem Dach.
Ich bereite gerade vor.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Januar 2010)

@ Schnitzel : Danke für deine klärenden Worte 
Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja richtig in diese Sache reinhängen, das lässt sich aber wegen mangelnder Zeit nicht einrichten (und wenn ich mal ein bisschen Freizeit habe, bin ich meistens mit Fotografieren beschäftigt).

Gruß und viel Glück @ Schnitzel 
Johnny


----------



## AldaEgo (13. Januar 2010)

hallo
gibt mal wieder nen neuen hier auf der seite! das ansich ist ja nicht tragisch aber ich muss mich mal direkt unbeliebt machen!!
ich will mir nen pc kaufen. kein 0815 standard sondern schon ein gerät was auch ein wenig was auf dem kasten hat, muss games gut verarbeiten können! aber kein high end, da sich mein budget nur auf max 1000€ beläuft, in denen aber monitor, maus und tastatur auch enthalten sein muss.
das problem an der ganzen sache ist, dass ich kein plan von der materie habe. naja, nen bischen übertrieben, ich kenne zwar die bauteile aus denen ein rechner besteht, hab auch schon einige rechner zerlegt, teile ausgetauscht und wieder zusammen gebaut, also grundkenntnisse sind vorhanden aber da endet es auch schon. weiß nicht welche komponenten zusammen passen, bei welchen das preis/leistungs verhältnis passt und und und.

meine frage ist jetzt, kann mir jemand helfen einen, für den angegebenen preis, ordentlichen rechner zusammenzustellen, wenn´s geht auch mit monitor und so??? wäre echt ne bombensache!

ich weiß, es stehen zwar am anfang ein paar listen mit komponenten aber ich kann mir da leider keinen reim raus machen, obwohl sich soviel mühe gemacht wurde, sorry!!!!


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Januar 2010)

Hy und Willkommen.
Konkrete Hilfe gibt's hier. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hardware-kaufberatung-praxis-wissen/17

Aber ein paar genaue Vorstellungen wären nicht schlecht um einen Thread zu starten,besonders was die Peripherie  betrifft.
Davon ist nämlich das restliche Buget abhängig.


----------



## AldaEgo (13. Januar 2010)

in wie fern sind den die komponenten auf der ersten seite aktuell???
da gibts ja eine intel zusammenstellung die einen gesamtpreis von 650€ hat! ich mein, muss jetzt kein intel sein, nur der preis hört sich schon mal gut an^^
wie gesagt bin in der hinsicht ein totaler noob, das was ich sagen kann ist das ne 500gb platte erstmal reicht, ausser es gibt ne relativ günstige 1000gb variante. die graka sollte schon was können, da er auf jeden fall spiele wie z. B. CoD4 oda ähnliches verarbeiten können sollte und auch sollte sie etwas zukunftsorientiert sein, da das ja die teuerste komponente ist und ich in die nicht ständig investieren will. die cpu könnte etwas schwächer ausfallen, also denke ne zweikern cpu reicht völlig aus, oder??? beim board und kühler bin ich absolut überfragt und den RAM, ok, da sind 4gb markenspeicher angebracht, denke ich!?!?


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Januar 2010)

Aktuell ja,nur länger nicht die Preise aktualisiert weil ich an der neuen Version arbeite.
Und eine 4890 ist bei dem Buget momentan das schnellste was du bekommen kannst.
Aber wie gesagt,mach einen eigenen thread auf.
Mach dir vorher ein paar Gedanken darüber was du brauchst,was du nicht brauchst und was du haben willst und dir wird mit Sicherheit geholfen.


----------



## AldaEgo (13. Januar 2010)

alles klar dann mach ich das
danke


----------



## Low (18. Januar 2010)

Kauf dir aber keine HD4890 mehr. Warte lieber und hohl dir die HD 5830


----------



## Bruce112 (18. Januar 2010)

sorry aber ihr habt kein plan 

in der config 

netzteile wiso alle dark power  oder  den pure power 530 watt

Bequiet straight power 450 watt 
coolermaster 500 watt ?
enermax 425 watt ?  dazu auch schreiben kabellänge und db 2D last 3D last

man sollte auch hin schreiben das derr pure power 530 watt kurze kabeln hatt ,und je nach dem auslastung auch fängt an zu piepen .

zu grafikarte würde am besten benchmark tabellen da zeigen 
24 zoll monitor 1920 *1200  auflösung


für Cpu Cinebeach 4D tabelle rein tun

das jeder da sieht aha die und die karte ist schnell 

selbe bei Cpu


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Januar 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hier wird's keine Änderungen mehr geben.
> Johnny und ich haben uns geeinigt das ich alleine weiter mache.
> Also gibt es demnächst alles unter einem Dach.
> Ich bereite gerade vor.


Alles klar?
Und wenn du Schlaumeier mir sagt wann ich eine 5830 kaufen kann(also *wirklich* kaufen kann) werde ich die mit Sicherheit auch empfehlen (wenn die Leistung stimmt)




> zu grafikarte würde am besten benchmark tabellen da zeigen
> 24 zoll monitor 1920 *1200 auflösung



Wenn alle nur so spielen würden,bräucht ich erst bei 800€ anfangen.
Außerdem gibt es dafür Hardwaretest's

Ich denke das ich ende des Monats fertig bin.


----------



## XFX1993 (4. Februar 2010)

Asus M4A79T Deluxe 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 (Wassergekühlt)
G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
XFX GTS250 512mb


high end oder Budget-Gaming??


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Februar 2010)

Anhand der GraKa kann man das als Budget Gaming Rechner einstufen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. März 2010)

Ab sofort führt Schnitzel eine aktuelle Liste, die ich angepinnt habe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../91708-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html

**Thread geschlossen**


----------

